# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  серия концертов в Одессе - Джаз, Фанк, Блюз

## Русланка

концерты в НОТА БЕНЕ 

Следж – гитара фламенко 24.09 2010 Пятн.
Следж - виртуозный исполнитель авторской музыки Фламенко на акустической гитаре (г. Дамаск, Сирия)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9Awm1xaQVQ 

LOGISTIC STATUS MDProgect 26.09 2010 Воскр.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6dWNTx9Mm0 

Олег Осадчий 01.10.2010 Пятн.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ABsQ46rqaE 

Music Ocean 03.10.2010 Воскр.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWLpqSb7eec

гпуппа Weekend: 08.10.2010 Пятн.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_UbSrSgtmk

Блюзовое Трио Тарас 15.10.2010 Воскр.

A.G.A. 17.10.2010 Пятн.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G-Ss4bmx9g 

Ловмекерс 22.10.2010 Воскр.

Арина Азарова - вокал 24.10.2010 Пятн.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w66mVOWbsY 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvv-WdIAcRU

Концерты будут проходить в Нота Бене по адрессу:
 г. Одесса, Старопортофранковская 22\1.
Цена билета 35грн. При цена билета входе - 50грн.
По вопросам приобретения билетов обращайтесь в личку 
либо по телефону: 80933739334 Руслана

----------

